# What county will you be hunting opening day?



## turkeyed (Aug 15, 2013)

Barrow or Gwinnett for me.


----------



## movesatlanta (Aug 15, 2013)

South Fulton


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 15, 2013)

I won't be hunting opening day. I am with my father that weekend. To me, opening day is worth seeing my dad. I got the rest of the season to hunt. Only see my dad every other weekend. I do wish all you guys luck on opening day though. Be safe and kill a big'un!

Andrew


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 15, 2013)

However, on my opening day, I will be in Pike County. Pretty much all of my hunts will be Pike County. 

Andrew


----------



## J Gilbert (Aug 15, 2013)

Unfortunately I won't be hunting opening day either, coming back from my honeymoon that day- will be in Laurens the following weekend and many thereafter


----------



## The Fever (Aug 15, 2013)

Camden County....home of the key deer...


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 15, 2013)

Quitman County.Its where BkW kills turkeys.


----------



## ronmac13 (Aug 15, 2013)

Richmond county


----------



## Deercrazy93 (Aug 15, 2013)

Emanuel county


----------



## TheKid (Aug 15, 2013)

I'll miss opening day, but hope to be in a tree in Jeff Davis county later that week.


----------



## RossVegas (Aug 16, 2013)

Joined a new lease this year in Whitfield County.  Be there opening day.


----------



## mattech (Aug 16, 2013)

I will be on the water chasing a gator. After that either Monroe or meriwether county.


----------



## onemilmhz (Aug 16, 2013)

South Monroe.


----------



## Chasintail (Aug 16, 2013)

Miller/baker line


----------



## Old Bart (Aug 16, 2013)

Meriwether, Joe Kurz WMA


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 16, 2013)

Fulton, Cobb or Heard.. The trail cams will tell me in a few weeks.


----------



## Zak26 (Aug 16, 2013)

Early county


----------



## Stumper (Aug 16, 2013)

Hancock Co.


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 16, 2013)

Worth County


----------



## jagwall58 (Aug 16, 2013)

Meriwether


----------



## Pepper1126 (Aug 16, 2013)

Forsyth for me


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 16, 2013)

Carroll


----------



## chefrific (Aug 16, 2013)

Telfair


----------



## revrandyf (Aug 16, 2013)

Either Wilkinson (private land) or Bleckley (Ocmulgee WMA)


----------



## swamp (Aug 16, 2013)

Hancock


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 16, 2013)

I dont know if its even in a county. But ill be in the middle of a Moose/Mtn. Goat hunt in British Columbia.


----------



## RLocke01 (Aug 16, 2013)

RossVegas said:


> Joined a new lease this year in Whitfield County.  Be there opening day.



Whitfield also for me


----------



## GAGE (Aug 16, 2013)

Elbert


----------



## Hunter454 (Aug 16, 2013)

Either Jones or Washington, depends on my work schedule


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 16, 2013)

Walton or Newton in the afternoon.  Have to work in the AM.


----------



## buckwhisperer (Aug 16, 2013)

Colquitt


----------



## Gold Tip Hunter (Aug 16, 2013)

Jasper county. Come on the 14th.


----------



## hoppie (Aug 16, 2013)

Can't opening morning, but will probably be behind house in Houston on the 35 acre suburban track I leased. Then either South Monroe or North Crawford Sunday morning.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Harris or Talbot.. Ain't decided yet


----------



## Addicted (Aug 16, 2013)

Cherokee County


----------



## CAnderson (Aug 16, 2013)

Henry or Spalding for me. According to the wind.


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 16, 2013)

Linn county in North Central Missouri. It comes in on the 15th so on the 14th I will have a spotting scope to my eye.


----------



## EMT TOMMY (Aug 16, 2013)

paulding county wma


----------



## 270bowman (Aug 16, 2013)

Fulton or dekalb


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 16, 2013)

Most likely Newton.  Got a biggy on camera that I'm hoping makes a mistake.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Aug 16, 2013)

Columbia county for the opener


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Aug 16, 2013)

Meriweather of south fulton depends on what the camera shows in the next week or so.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 16, 2013)

dekalb and wilkes county.


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 16, 2013)

Big Horn County, Wyoming!

Around the 8,000 ft mark.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 16, 2013)

Either in a tree in the back yard in Newton or out in Morgan co with the rest of the club.  Hopefully most of those guys won't be bow hunting this year.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 16, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> Most likely Newton.  Got a biggy on camera that I'm hoping makes a mistake.



I need to see pictures to prove it.


----------



## Ben (Aug 16, 2013)

Decatur GA, Dekalb county.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Aug 16, 2013)

Hart


----------



## NBN (Aug 16, 2013)

Harris


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 16, 2013)

Probably will just walk 10mins from the house and hope I can see something


----------



## swalker1517 (Aug 16, 2013)

Upson.


----------



## wtailchaser (Aug 16, 2013)

Clarke


----------



## BlackBore (Aug 16, 2013)

McDuffie County


----------



## Tank1202 (Aug 16, 2013)

Talbot County


----------



## fxwg85 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hancock


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Aug 16, 2013)

my wife is due to have our 2nd little girl sept 28 so if all goes as planned butts if not no hunt


----------



## jjh105 (Aug 16, 2013)

Lamar


----------



## Little Indian (Aug 17, 2013)

Meriweather, Joe Kurz


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Aug 17, 2013)

On Ft.Stewart,public land and no bait.


----------



## Steve-ALA (Aug 17, 2013)

My Meriwether lease


----------



## chester86 (Aug 17, 2013)

Jeff Davis


----------



## bowhunter54 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hall county!


----------



## Thunderchicken (Aug 17, 2013)

Thomas County


----------



## Canyon (Aug 17, 2013)

Fulton


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 17, 2013)

Rabun or Washington depending on work.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 17, 2013)

Clarke or Oglethorpe.  Haven't decided.


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 17, 2013)

J Gilbert said:


> Unfortunately I won't be hunting opening day either, coming back from my honeymoon that day- will be in Laurens the following weekend and many thereafter




You better remove the unfortunately part, and quick.


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 17, 2013)

Carroll in the AM, Cherokee in the PM.

Shooting foam tomorrow in Heard.


----------



## cole9174 (Aug 17, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> Carroll



Same here


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

Gwinnett


----------



## bowhunter350 (Aug 17, 2013)

North CHEROKEE County


----------



## polkmarine (Aug 17, 2013)

polk county


----------



## masonbell1 (Aug 17, 2013)

either douglas or fulton havent made up my mind


----------



## critterslayer (Aug 17, 2013)

Union County, up here in the mountains!!


----------



## outdoorsman2020 (Aug 18, 2013)

Cobb from start to finish here. Do people still use rifles.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Aug 18, 2013)

North Fulton


----------



## Mike7474 (Aug 18, 2013)

I will be chasing Bull Elk in Colorado opening weekend.  When I get back the 16th I will be hunting my yard in South Fulton.


----------



## BowHard (Aug 18, 2013)

Douglas county for bow season opener. Talbot county for gun opener, with the bow in hand! Lol I enjoy sitting in the woods and not having nearby gun shots scaring me to death!


----------



## dmedd (Aug 18, 2013)

Telfair or Atkinson


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Aug 18, 2013)

Spalding or wilkinson.Probaly spalding


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Aug 18, 2013)

hart or elbert


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Aug 18, 2013)

Joe kurz for me


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## hikingthehills (Aug 18, 2013)

Cobb in the morning and Cherokee in the afternoon!


----------



## spotchasser (Aug 18, 2013)

North Cherokee County for me


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 18, 2013)

South Murray county


----------



## Pinetree (Aug 18, 2013)

I will be on this food plot in Terrell County.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 19, 2013)

Pinetree said:


> I will be on this food plot in Terrell County.



Good grief!  If you're NOT on that food plot, I will personally come down there and beat you with a rubber hose!

Holy bachelor group Batman!


----------



## The Fever (Aug 19, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> Good grief!  If you're NOT on that food plot, I will personally come down there and beat you with a rubber hose!
> 
> Holy bachelor group Batman!



Im telling you...


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 19, 2013)

Pinetree said:


> I will be on this food plot in Terrell County.





Huntinfool said:


> Good grief!  If you're NOT on that food plot, I will personally come down there and beat you with a rubber hose!
> 
> Holy bachelor group Batman!





The Fever said:


> Im telling you...



There's enough bucks in that plot for all of us!


----------



## masonbell1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Pinetree said:


> I will be on this food plot in Terrell County.



Im coming with you ill be the "camera" man.Till after you shoot then I hand you the camera haha


----------



## Jedd76 (Aug 19, 2013)

Joe Kurz Meriwether


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 19, 2013)

clay.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 19, 2013)

Up in the Towns County Mountains.


----------



## bedge7767 (Aug 20, 2013)

Elbert off of sand hill rd


----------



## comptoncarroll (Aug 20, 2013)

Jasper county for me ill be in my back yard, sitting in a tree are blind have a few does stopping by


----------



## mathewsdeerhunter (Aug 20, 2013)

ill be in tattnall county inside the reidsville city limits.


----------



## Katera73 (Aug 20, 2013)

Forsyth Co.


----------



## L204622 (Aug 20, 2013)

Dodge


----------



## SEW101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Harris county after the Broken Ten or V-8


----------



## dixon413 (Aug 21, 2013)

Burke!!


----------



## smackdown51 (Aug 23, 2013)

dawson or forsyth


----------



## young gunna (Aug 23, 2013)

Henry


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff Davis in the am, PM will depend on the temp?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Warren County


----------



## Deepcreekdawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Turner Co. along the banks of Deep Creek which is really deep with all this rain!!


----------



## triggerman357 (Aug 23, 2013)

Polk County


----------



## AustinW26 (Aug 25, 2013)

Meriwether.


----------



## Hoyt66 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Opening Day*

Very hard choice

Dooly County soybean plots?
Macon County Flint River?
Cobb County Core?

Depends on weather


----------



## RUNnGUN (Aug 26, 2013)

Montgomery most likely, but possibly Toombs.


----------



## GREG66 (Aug 26, 2013)

Decatur


----------



## richardh8700 (Aug 26, 2013)

Emmanual


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Aug 26, 2013)

Telfair in the am. Dodge that afternoon. or hall if its not cool here


----------



## jvaughn92 (Aug 26, 2013)

Putnam county. I can't wait!


----------



## ridge hunter (Aug 27, 2013)

Sitting at work will hit bartow and Cherokee  later in the week


----------



## bigfye (Aug 27, 2013)

Mitchell co.


----------



## devil-dog (Aug 27, 2013)

Ware Co.


----------



## ReleaseHAPPY (Aug 27, 2013)

Harris or Cobb or Clayton....

Cameras will lead me appropriately, I hope...


----------



## tackdriver (Sep 1, 2013)

back yard hancock county in the am. warren county for the pm hunt.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 1, 2013)

Richmond County, all season except for a few times I might be in Columbia County.


----------



## basstastic (Sep 1, 2013)

Harris or Coweta for me!


----------



## Thwack (Sep 1, 2013)

If it happens to be somewhat of a cool day, Hancock.  If its a typical opening day, Lumpkin.


----------



## MCNASTY (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeff Davis on the  WMA .


----------



## DOUBLEDROPTINE (Sep 1, 2013)

Morgan where the monsters roam.


----------



## hylander (Sep 2, 2013)

Dawson or Floyd.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Sep 2, 2013)

Dekalb, rockdale,newton,Henry, jasper don't know yet


----------



## GONfishing (Sep 2, 2013)

Twiggs


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 2, 2013)

Murray


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Greene.


----------



## jimboknows (Sep 3, 2013)

Dawson/lumpkin


----------



## hhcryan (Sep 3, 2013)

Pike


----------



## guesswho (Sep 3, 2013)

Berrien county for me


----------



## waddell (Sep 3, 2013)

I'll be in Morgan county.


----------



## hunter84 (Sep 3, 2013)

Cherokee


----------



## sutton1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Walton


----------



## meandmydog (Sep 4, 2013)

Stewart


----------



## AMobley (Sep 10, 2013)

Randolph County.


----------



## Forkhorn (Sep 12, 2013)

South Fulton or Rockdale. Won't make the morning though, Son has an early Football game. Headed out right after!


----------



## HAWGDADDYY (Sep 12, 2013)

TheKid said:


> I'll miss opening day, but hope to be in a tree in Jeff Davis county later that week.



which part of jeff davis county do you hunt ? i have 2 leases there , and my uncle is also a farmer.


----------



## HAWGDADDYY (Sep 12, 2013)

Opening morning i will be in henry co and the evening i will be in monroe co.


----------



## SMonroe (Sep 12, 2013)

Heard co.  I've got a thousand things going on.  I figure worst case, if im in the woods with a bow, arrow, broadhead and release, at least theres a chance?  Rolled an ATV on my hand and havent slung the first arrow.  Lots to do to get the ATV ready also.


----------



## treemutt (Sep 12, 2013)

hall or lumpkin


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 12, 2013)

Hall


----------



## Buckshot88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Toombs


----------

